# Natural gas canisters



## NateBecky (Aug 11, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with using natural gas canisters to fuel their roaster? I understand that there are businesses that will remove and replace these as needed.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you mean propane and butane cylinders ?


----------



## NateBecky (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have not used it for roasting but I have for several other uses. You will need Propane (red cylinder) as butane will not gas off in cold weather.=no winter roasting.

Check yellow pages for local bottled gas .suppliers or contact CALOR for their local depot's. Check on the power of the burner as this could determine the size of cylinder you require. You will also need to check the burner jets to ensure it is correct for type of gas used.


----------



## NateBecky (Aug 11, 2017)

Great advice, thanks. I've seen it done once but didn't investigate well enough to remember.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Caravan supply shops are a good place for bottled gas.

They may also have gas engineer' contacts.


----------



## Alan (Mar 3, 2014)

One of the things to be aware of is your insurance. If you plan to roast at home your insurance might be void if you use gas cylinders. Also if you are in a commercial premises make sure you notify your insurer.

In addition be aware that if your kit is mobile it will need to be installed by a gas safe trailer engineer not a normal gas safe engineer.


----------

